# SandyNubians Kidding Thread



## StarSpangledNubians (May 12, 2017)

Hi all! I haven't been active for a while I've had a lot going. I am finally about to start my real kidding season! I've had a few older does who were bred to kid randomly but now it's time for my FFs!


First up is Fire Chaka (My brother named her. lol)

She is a Nubian/Boer. Her sire was a fullblood Boer and her dam was a purebred Nubian, so she is 50/50. She was bred to a purebred Nubian. Roan/Blue is what I believe his color is. She turned 2 years old in march. She should be due any day now! She got a positive blood test on January 24th and I am told she had to be at least 30 days bred for it to be positive. They removed her from the buck when the got the test back on Jan 24th so there is no way she got bred after that. If she was bred on the 23rd (her last day with the buck) she would be right at day 137! I am thinking she got bred a week before they took her out so she would be at 146. She was with the buck all December though and I am very bad at guessing dates.

Here is the buck she was bred to. He is huge so I am hoping the kids aren't too big.



 

 


A little info about her. I bought her about 2 weeks ago as a bred doe. She overweight! I can barely feel her ribs or her spine it is all fat! Not to mention I can barely feel her ligs! they are buried in fat! She also has fat hanging and jiggling everywhere on her! They told me they have had her on grain and alfalfa 24/7 since January this year. She also had a small pen so she couldn't get exercise. Her feet were also pretty overgrown and she had some skin issues. With some help from my amazing vet, all is well now and she is currently on a diet.


Next up is Bumble Bee. Due 7/6

She is about 75% Nubian with a little Boer in her.

1.7-year-old FF.

I'm really hoping for does from this gal!
Bred to a white Nigerian buck.  I've seen this bucks kid and they are all very flashy! I am hoping I get some of that here!


Next is Mary Lou. Due 7/14

She is 50% Nigerian 50% Toggenburg 

She will be 1.5 years when she kids. FF.
She is huge and getting a bag already! Bred to a white Nigerian buck.


And last we have Anime due 7/31

She is a LaMancha/Boer/Nubian cross
FF. She will be about 1.5 years at kidding time as well. Also a FF. Also bred to the white Nigerian buck


Fire about a week ago. I'm guessing/praying for Buck/Doe Twins for her. The last thing I want is a huge single on an overweight FF!  I tried the sniff test and her head smelled really bucky I hope this test is wrong. I need does!


 

Bumble bee about a week ago. I'm guessing/hoping for doe twins from her.. Her bag just started in this pic and I am in love with the size of her teats already! She should be an amazing milker! 


 

Here are a few pics of Mary Lou. I'm guessing twins or trips from her. 2 does or 2 does 1 buck.


 

 
Here is her cute little FF udder


 

And last is Anime. I'm guessing a single doe from her. She was a single, Her mom was a single and her dad was a single!


 
Of course, genders don't matter as long as mamas and babies are all healthy! Feel free to post any guesses for # of kids and genders. Sorry for the really long post I am just starting to get excited! I'm also really nervous too, these will be my first FFs ever!


----------



## samssimonsays (May 12, 2017)

Congrats on all the upcoming babies! Can't wait!


----------



## Southern by choice (May 12, 2017)

This is exciting!
Your one girl has really nice teat placement!

How old is the doe in the first pic? Is she the one you were saying is "fat"?


----------



## StarSpangledNubians (May 12, 2017)

samssimonsays said:


> Congrats on all the upcoming babies! Can't wait!


Thanks! I can't either!



Southern by choice said:


> This is exciting
> Your one girl has really nice teat placement!
> 
> How old is the doe in the first pic? Is she the one you were saying is "fat"?



She is 2 years and 2 months old right now. Yes, she is. She easily weighs 200lbs took 3 people to lift her into my car when I got her.

I had to chase fire down for a while to finally look at her back end it took about 5 minutes and she is normally easy peasy to catch! of course, it didn't help the neighbors were shooting pellet guns and screaming at the top of their lungs saying "Eww she's touching a goat butt!" Boy did I have some things I wanted to say to them but it's better to just ignore them. Anyways fire had about a 6-inch string of white/yellow goo, it's much different from the goo I have been seeing from her. Normally her discharge is very white and very thick so thick there is no way it could ever form a string. It just seemed a lot different from what I normally see. She was also yawning and stretching a lot. About in a one hour period, she yawned 13 times and stretched at least 7 times. Sometimes she would stretch up and look like a cat, other times she would stretch down? if that makes any sense. Her bag is small but I don't think it will get much bigger, it also feels pretty tight tonight.


----------



## Southern by choice (May 12, 2017)

When is fire due? That is the two year old right? 200lbs?


----------



## Green Acres Farm (May 12, 2017)

Southern by choice said:


> Your one girl has really nice teat placement!


First thing I noticed, too.


----------



## StarSpangledNubians (May 12, 2017)

Southern by choice said:


> When is fire due? That is the two year old right? 200lbs?




She can be due anytime. She was take away from the buck on December 24th. Her latest possible due date is the 31st and that would be it she went to day 159. Yes, fire is the one that is overweight. I will try and weigh her tomorrow morning. I am just worried because of how much grain they gave her that the kid(s) will be too big.


----------



## Southern by choice (May 12, 2017)

A little concerning that she is not developing an udder.


----------



## Latestarter (May 12, 2017)

Thanks for sharing all the pics! Seems like you're gonna be pretty busy here straight away.


----------



## StarSpangledNubians (May 12, 2017)

Southern by choice said:


> A little concerning that she is not developing an udder.



Her udder it a bit bigger now.

This is what it looked like about 2 days ago. It is a little bigger now. She is still having some discharge as of 10:40 pm so I'll be going out in a few hours to see if she is progressing.


----------



## babsbag (May 12, 2017)

That udder looks quite a bit better than the first picture. Hope you get your girls. And the amber goo sounds like she is close.


----------



## samssimonsays (May 13, 2017)

I second what band said but I had an Alpine doe so all that two weeks prior to when she actually kid


----------



## StarSpangledNubians (May 13, 2017)

samssimonsays said:


> I second what band said but I had an Alpine doe so all that two weeks prior to when she actually kid


I sure hope she doesn't wait 2 more weeks. I would loose my mind!


I think we will have babies pretty soon! she still had discharge except now it is almost clear. Her udder is very, very full. Her bag is tight yet but very full and hard to the touch. Her ligs are also slowly disappearing and she is acting a bit different


----------



## StarSpangledNubians (May 13, 2017)

Okay, right as I posted that, I was looking outside and decided she looked like she was staring off into space. I checked her ligs and it feels like they are either very hard to find and very low or they are gone! Her bag grew even more since I posted that last post a few minutes ago, now all she needs to do if fill her teats up.  I "think" we will have babies either tonight or tomorrow.  I have been wrong before and knowing my luck her ligs will come back and her udder will stay how it is and not get tight/shiny.


----------



## samssimonsays (May 13, 2017)

So long as it doesn't disappear like your last does sorry.. I had to haha! No it sounds like she is getting super close.


----------



## StarSpangledNubians (May 13, 2017)

samssimonsays said:


> So long as it doesn't disappear like your last does sorry.. I had to haha! No it sounds like she is getting super close.



I had no idea why my other doe did that! She was so weird.I have never had that happen ever!

Fire, who I am now thinking of renaming Rootbeer, has been licking her back end and it looks like looks like she is starting to drop as well. Her bag could definitely fill more and I just barely felt her ligaments, so I am thinking it will be tomorrow.
.


----------



## norseofcourse (May 13, 2017)

SandyNubians said:


> ... it didn't help the neighbors were shooting pellet guns and screaming at the top of their lungs saying "Eww she's touching a goat butt!"



I would ask them if they eat eggs... and then just smile...

I hope all your kiddings go well!


----------



## StarSpangledNubians (May 13, 2017)

norseofcourse said:


> I would ask them if they eat eggs... and then just smile...
> 
> I hope all your kiddings go well!



I should have said that! That would have been so funny!


Fire just filled her udder it is very tight and starting to look shiny! Her ligs are gone!! I'm just waiting for her teats to fill and discharge to start. I'll make an update once she starts hard/mild contractions, then I'll make one more post once she starts pushing and the next post should be the kids if all goes well!


----------



## Southern by choice (May 13, 2017)

norseofcourse said:


> I would ask them if they eat eggs... and then just smile...


  best line ever!


----------



## StarSpangledNubians (May 14, 2017)

Quick update before I go back out. Fire has been having mild contractions every 15 minutes for the last 2 hours and they are getting closer! I thought her bag couldn't get any bigger but it did, it is now very very tight and shiny. I am expecting her to kid in within 6 hours! I am so excited! I slept with her all night in the barn, she would dig, lie down, stand back up, dig, lie down, stand back up, chew her cud, come over and start licking me and then go back to sleeping I am so ready for a baby or babies!


----------



## Southern by choice (May 14, 2017)




----------



## StarSpangledNubians (May 14, 2017)

Huge single buckling. There was no water bag first, it was just his bubble and I thought that was kinda weird. He was coming out with one leg back and his head pointed down. 16 minutes of hard pushing and fire was starting to rip her vulva and I knew I had to do something.  I was going to push him back in to re-position but I realized he was already breathing and but his tongue was turning purple. Called the vet and she walked me through she told me I was probably gonna have to push the kid back in and reposition him as it was likely he might not even survive plus I would be saving my doe. So I pushed him back in and finally got it sorted out and I got him out about 5 minutes after I had first gone in. I thought he was gone already but after a minute of rubbing, i saw him take a breath! His umbilical cord was super short which is why I think he was breathing before making it out. Fire is doing ok, working on passing the placenta now. The buckling is still a little week and has a few problems breathing but he is also doing okay for the most part. I'll get some pics when things calm down a bit.


----------



## Southern by choice (May 14, 2017)

YAY!  Good job! 

If you have any jumpstart give that to the kid... a pea size.  Jumpstart is something we all all our clients to have on hand!


----------



## luvmypets (May 14, 2017)

Good job saving him! Cant wait to see pics !


----------



## Goatgirl47 (May 14, 2017)

You did a great job!  So glad he is breathing!

ETA, I love your Mini-Toggenburg doe!


----------



## Latestarter (May 14, 2017)

Great job! Congrats


----------



## StarSpangledNubians (May 14, 2017)

Here he is! He is a keeper for sure! Fire doesn't want anything to do with him, she won't let him nurse and she rams him whenever he comes within 5 feet of her. I will try to put him with her again soon, and I'll try tomorrow if that doesn't work. So, for now, he is a bottle baby. I've gotten him to take about 6 ounces of colostrum and he is doing pretty good on a bottle.View attachment 34120


----------



## Latestarter (May 14, 2017)

My Lamancha doe CC who was born a little over a week ago wasn't abandoned by her mom, she just would not nurse. No matter how hard I tried I could NOT get her to take a teat. So she ended up being a bottle baby. It does have some up sides  Thanks for sharing the pics. He's adorable!


----------



## norseofcourse (May 14, 2017)

Congrats, you did great!


----------



## Southern by choice (May 14, 2017)

Did she pass afterbirth? Is she done? Some dam's  won't let them nurse if they aren't done.


----------



## Southern by choice (May 14, 2017)

Ooops BTW he is beautiful!


----------



## Devonviolet (May 18, 2017)

Congratulations on your big buckling!  He is a beautiful little boy!  

You did a great job saving him and mom!  I'm praying that Fire will let him start nursing.


----------



## StarSpangledNubians (May 21, 2017)

Update on everyone! Fire unfortunately didn't except him. At one point I thought she was fine with him and I left him with her overnight. I went out in the morning to find fire hitting him into the wall, for a moment I thought he had been killed, I was so scared but realized he was still trying to run so I immediately took him back into the garage. He wouldn't stand or eat and I thought we would loose him by the end of the day. 5 hours after I took him back int the garage he was standing and eating! He still has a little bit of a limp, but I think he should be fine.


Here are some update pictures of the other girls from this morning


Bumble Bee. She is at day 103 today. Day 150 is in 47 days

Poor girl is huge and shedding like crazy right now!









 

Next is Mary Lou, She is at day 92. She will be at day 147 in 55






 


 

 


Last is anime she is at day 79. Her 150 day is in 71 days.

Not much going on with her yet, other than her belly and udder has gotten a little bigger over the last week.


----------



## StarSpangledNubians (Jun 24, 2017)

I haven't been on BYH for a little while and I just remember I had t his thread and thought I would update it. We have 2 weeks left till hopefully, BB is due. We have 23 days till Mary Loos 150 due date. I have a feeling she will go closer to her 145 due date and that would be in 18 days. Next, we have anime who should have 41 days left. I guess I got her breeding date wrong she was in with the buck from March 5-6th. She had what I now believe was an abortion about 2 months ago. She had a thin 3-inch strand of red goo. I didn't think much of it at the time. She isn't showing much that she is bred. What do you think? I was told her mom didn't bag up until right before, but I don't think that same thing would happen to her too. At this point, I am thinking she is not bred.

Warning picture overload!

This was bb about 1.5 weeks ago


 

This was her today. I am thinking single, maybe twins. She has a rough coat, I have no idea what is causing it! She gets free choice loose minerals but I have never seen her eat any.



Mary Loo about 1.5 weeks ago


 
Mary Loo today. I am thinking she is gonna have twins.


 


 

Anime almost a month ago.


 
Anime today.  

 





Here are some unrelated pics

Got this pretty girl about a month ago she is about 4 almost 5 months old now.


 



Here is blue jay he is doing great! He is taking almost 18 oz per feeding. He looks a bit thin in the picture but that pic was taken just before I fed him. I am pretty sure I found out why fire wouldn't take him, she had staph infection I found out about 4 days after when I was milking her.I ran to the store and got some chlorhexidine. I treated her for 2 weeks and she is much better now! Sadly she still wouldn't take blue jay so he is still a bottle baby.


----------



## Southern by choice (Jun 24, 2017)

Goats are all looking great! 
It is going to be a busy time for you lol.

pics are


----------

